# Cookie's SD Thread



## Abbylynn

I figured I may as well start one .... It is going to be a road ahead of us for sure.

Let me start out by saying that all my dogs despise her. Blu Boy had to go to stay at my one Sister's house because he attacked Cookie. But he will be fine there. He grew up with her and her kids here in this house for 3 years or more if I count correctly. I have been here for 10 years now.

Abbylynn growls and snaps at her. Eddee all out gets in her face and snaps at her and shows his pearly whites. Leah Lu just keeps her distance and stares daggers at Cookie.

This will be interesting to see how and when they begin to like each other. I am shocked that Abbylynn is acting this way. I thought maybe Cookie smelled funny ....so I gave her a bath to get past odors off of her.

This morning Abbylynn is tolerating her more .... but did growl and snap at her once. I have to be right here on top of all of them or crate them if I need to leave the room for anything. :/

Cookie slept in my bed last night ... her first night here. She is not crate trained. I allowed Eddee to also sleep in the bed because he was fussing about Cookie. I have been up since 3:30 am. I took the dogs potty at that time in the morning and had to crate Cookie. She barked and howled something awful until I was finished with the other dogs. She woke poor Dad up too! LOl!

I think today I have that "What were you thinking" on my brain.  We all get that the first few days until a schedule is formed.

I have the schedule down pat today. Leah Lu in her crate and Cookie in a crate ... they eat breakfast first. (separate crates) Abbylynn and Eddee eat outside of their crates. That kept the peace. 

Cookie is crated every time I take the others for a potty break.

Cookie cannot go for a real walk until the end of the month when she gets her final puppy shots. Uuuugh So we are OT. Guess what!? Cookie learned "Sit" in one evening. We have practiced "Stay" today and I was able to get 4 foot from her before she began to lift off the floor. She is very attentive and a fast learner. I think I found a good one! 

We will be doing retrieves first which could take up to a year ... alerts last. She is going to be too tall and thin as a mobility dog. I have decided to get a hover-round or something instead. If you think about it from my perspective with the disability I have .... if I cannot breathe well in the end stages ... I won't be walking around anyways. I could become bed ridden and need her to retrieve items for me. I took care of my Mother in her final stages of copd ... I know what lies ahead .... not kidding myself.

Sorry for the novel at the start of this thread .... but just so you know what our goals are and how we progress.

Of course "Cookie" pics too .... She may not be the prettiest dog in the world ... but she sure is proving out to be a fantastic biddable little food motivated girl! Lol! 

I swear she looks like a Weim/Lab .......... Cookie is all legs!


0926131027 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0926131026a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I wish my camera would pick up that cocoa/cinnamon brown on her .... she almost looks reverse brindle way up close. She also has a single very short smooth coat and a very long thin tail.

Thanks for looking and taking interest.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

She is adorable! Hopefully everyone will learn to get along eventually, just take it slow. When I brought Lunetta home, Sydney acted like she hated everything about her, but they warmed up to each other pretty fast. It's just the break in the routine you had before Cookie, and they have to learn to adjust and adapt to the new addition. Good luck with the training too!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Wow I don't know how you handle five dogs. I thought three hamsters were a lot, but kudos for you for doing all that! I bet your others will come around and that's great that Cookie is intelligent. I mean so you don't have to keep going over commands and can learn quickly with her. I'm glad she'll be able to help you with your condition.


----------



## Jen2010

Cookie is beautiful!


----------



## Abbylynn

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Wow I don't know how you handle five dogs. I thought three hamsters were a lot, but kudos for you for doing all that! I bet your others will come around and that's great that Cookie is intelligent. I mean so you don't have to keep going over commands and can learn quickly with her. I'm glad she'll be able to help you with your condition.


It takes a lot of patience, scheduling, and shuffling! Lol! 



Jen2010 said:


> Cookie is beautiful!


Thank you. 

She does have a gorgeous coat. After her bath this morning she just gleams!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn,

What does copd stand for? I think its awesome you are being so realistic about knowing what is ahead for you and throwing so much love and energy toward your dog family too! And training Cookie to assist you is awesome and will give her days much purpose as well. Blu boy is only at your sisters temporarily right? Just until he learns to like Cookie? Is this the sister who's husband claims not to be but really is a dog fan?

I sure wish I could meet you and all the pups in person. I'm in awe of you! Really!


----------



## Dog Person

Abbylynn,

Is it possible that you bringing in Cookie created the reaction? I ask this because we picked up my sister's dog (Lucy) because she had an emergency and Zoey became very territorial when my wife and I walked in with her. Zoey is a sweet dog, loves people and other dogs but as soon as we walked in the front door with Lucy she started growling and showing her teeth. We assume but don't really know that Zoey had gotten territorial because we (her mom and dad) had another dog walking into her house.

I'm sure it'll all work out!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Abbylynn,
> 
> What does copd stand for? I think its awesome you are being so realistic about knowing what is ahead for you and throwing so much love and energy toward your dog family too! And training Cookie to assist you is awesome and will give her days much purpose as well. Blu boy is only at your sisters temporarily right? Just until he learns to like Cookie? Is this the sister who's husband claims not to be but really is a dog fan?
> 
> I sure wish I could meet you and all the pups in person. I'm in awe of you.


Awwwe ... Thank you. :redface:

No .... different Sister. This one is fine. Her and her kids lived with us for 3 years until they bought a home. Blu Boy and Leeo were 12 weeks old when they were living here. They are a huge part of Blu Boy's life. We are not sure if he is staying or not. He was being mean to Eddee before Cookie arrived.

Dad goes to this particular Sister's house every single day. He watches her Kids and takes care of her lawn and other things in the house. Blu Boy see's Dad every single day and they are no strangers to Blu Boy. He loves the kids. They are all taking turns letting him sleep in bed with them. They love Blu Boy (and so did they Leeo) Blu Boy is really Dad's and my late Mother's dog. It is his decision.

COPD is "chronic obstructive pulmonary disease." I have chronic bronchitis and emphysema. I have only 25% lung capacity. I am legally disabled and my copd is labeled severe. In fact my physicians are amazed at what I am still capable of doing. I also took care of my Mother before she died in 2010 for 7 years. She also had copd ... the same exact thing. I know what this disease is first hand.

I have said it before ... and I meant it when I said "My dogs are helping to extend my life"  Lol! Every time I go to the doc (every 6 months) they tell me my lungs sound good (as they can be at this stage) and to "Go home and take care of your dogs!"  I get teased a lot. They love it.

I wish I could meet you and your little JD and Molly too.


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Person said:


> Abbylynn,
> 
> Is it possible that you bringing in Cookie created the reaction? I ask this because we picked up my sister's dog (Lucy) because she had an emergency and Zoey became very territorial when my wife and I walked in with her. Zoey is a sweet dog, loves people and other dogs but as soon as we walked in the front door with Lucy she started growling and showing her teeth. We assume but don't really know that Zoey had gotten territorial because we (her mom and dad) had another dog walking into her house.
> 
> I'm sure it'll all work out!


 Abbylynn warmed up to Cookie yesterday. They are now wrestling buddies. The other two dogs really are not fond but are beginning to tolerate her. It has only day three. I expect it to take some time.


----------



## Abbylynn

OK! Just for fun I measured Cookie at the shoulder. Her height was mentioned in another one of the threads I have going. :/

OMG! Cookie is 17 inches tall at the shoulders. Lol! 

Also I am going to add to Cookie's SD thread that Cookie no longer jumps over the gate ... but she lays her shoulder on the gate and politely slides her entire body over on her side. Lol! It is the strangest thing I have ever seen. 0-o The gate is 23 inches tall.

She also has SA.  She screams and howls and pee's her crate when she cannot see me. Well ..... it is only day three .... so we are still working on it. Unless she turns out to be like Abbylynn and cannot be in a crate due to injuring herself. :/


----------



## Abbylynn

Here is Cookie and Abbylynn together for comparison.


0928131013a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0928131013e by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0928131013d by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0928131019 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Cookie herself .... my counter surfer. Lol!


0928131016 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Wow Cookie sure is tall already! Good girl Abbylnn for being the first to warm up to her! I'm sure Leah Lu and Eddee will follow!!!!!


----------



## kcomstoc

I hope everyone gets used to her sooner rather than later...she looks a lot like my best friends lab/pit mix hold on I'll post pictures so you can compare...though Grace (hate that name, her name was Sadie at first which was way better) is a little wrinkly.
























These are all when she was a puppy so you can compare them she's bigger now but not by much she's like 30-35 pounds


----------



## Abbylynn

kcomstoc said:


> I hope everyone gets used to her sooner rather than later...she looks a lot like my best friends lab/pit mix hold on I'll post pictures so you can compare...though Grace (hate that name, her name was Sadie at first which was way better) is a little wrinkly.
> View attachment 110642
> View attachment 110650
> View attachment 110658
> View attachment 110666
> These are all when she was a puppy so you can compare them she's bigger now but not by much she's like 30-35 pounds


Yeah .... I was kind of wondering if there may be some Pit in there somewhere too. Something about her face ... but it is skinny. Cookie is way too tall and long legged IMO. Plus she is 19.6 pounds at 4 months old. The vet showed me all her teeth ... still baby teeth. I bet she has a bit of everything in her. Lol!  

Here is a better pic of her ...


0928131109c by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## kcomstoc

Abbylynn said:


> Yeah .... I was kind of wondering if there may be some Pit in there somewhere too. Something about her face ... but it is skinny. Cookie is way too tall and long legged IMO. Plus she is 19.6 pounds at 4 months old. The vet showed me all her teeth ... still baby teeth. I bet she has a bit of everything in her. Lol!
> 
> Here is a better pic of her ...
> 
> 
> 0928131109c by Leah Lu, on Flickr


 Be she got the lab genes...so she's taller...Grace def got the pitty genes she's short


----------



## Abbylynn

I found a picture of a Weim/Lab mix ....

https://www.google.com/search?q=wei...42QWNo4BQ&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=600&dpr=1

Here is Cookie .... I see a big resemblance.


----------



## kcomstoc

She does look like a weim/lab  maybe that's what she is


----------



## Abbylynn

kcomstoc said:


> She does look like a weim/lab  maybe that's what she is


Lol! Close enough to be related on that site. I will never really know .... but sure looks very similar. There are more on that site too that look like this.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Abbylynn said:


> Yeah .... I was kind of wondering if there may be some Pit in there somewhere too. Something about her face ... but it is skinny. Cookie is way too tall and long legged IMO. Plus she is 19.6 pounds at 4 months old. The vet showed me all her teeth ... still baby teeth. I bet she has a bit of everything in her. Lol!
> 
> Here is a better pic of her ...
> 
> 
> 0928131109c by Leah Lu, on Flickr



TOO CUTE!!!  I wish you both the very best in the training to come.

For comparison Jasper was 24 pounds at 14 weeks, and 32.2 pounds and 20" at the shoulder at 16 weeks (4 months old). He is 60 pounds now at a year old. I'd have to measure for his height.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Cookie is so sweet! I wish you all the best and look forward to seeing her grow.

My Weim puppy was 20lbs at 10weeks. He's now a hair under 70lbs at 9 months. 

Good luck to the both of you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks guys! I have a feeling she will top out at about 50 pounds and tall.


----------



## Abbylynn

So today Cookie and I have been crate training, potty training, and we have left a leash on to drag in case of a potty emergency. I tried a harness on her. I tried a female dog diaper on her. She did not mind any of these things. She is still very wary of stair steps.

We have been loading a clicker today and practicing "Sit"


0929131309a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Cookies legs are soooooo long - I agree could be greyhound in her! . How's Leah Lu and Edee doing with her today? Abbylynn still playing good role model with her trying to get the others to follow?


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Cookies legs are soooooo long - I agree could be greyhound in her! . How's Leah Lu and Edee doing with her today? Abbylynn still playing good role model with her trying to get the others to follow?


Believe it or not .... this morning they all decided to get wild ... but cookie plays way too rough. I am afraid she will injure the little ones. I corrected her for it and she has been good all afternoon. All I had to do is say "Cookie No!" in a loud voice and redirect her to a toy or a bone. She has wrestled with Abbylynn some. All of them are being quite well behaved today.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

That's a good start!!!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## SnapV

Wow I love those long legs, she's really pretty. I wish you all the best with her.


----------



## Abbylynn

SnapV said:


> Wow I love those long legs, she's really pretty. I wish you all the best with her.


Thanks! I love them too ... and I hope they remain long. She has such a neat bounce to her walk. Lol!

Here is a pic of Cookie today .... Her impression of "loose leash" ... Lol!


0929131341 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And just a cool one .... Love Abbylynn and Leah Lu ... such good friends. Cookie is like "Huh?" ........


0930130928 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


I introduced Cookie to the weekly trash truck. She was a bit timid but did not run and did not bark. We took baby steps towards the truck as it began to move away. The whole time I was rewarding Cookie for her silence and good behavior. We then together went and began to slowly wheel the trash container back up the incline of the driveway. It was very noisy and she seemed not real comfortable with it. We took breaks in between getting the trash container back to it's original spot. By the time we were at the proper place for the trash container ... Cookie was ignoring it. Once again huge praises and treats.

Cookie also encountered Dad coming home in the car. She waited and watched the car come forward up the drive. Stood there silently and watched. She never barked. When Dad got out of the car ... she still did not bark ... slightly wagged her tail. Once again ... much praise for her being quiet ... and treats. 

It seems as if I have found a natural non-barker! Yay!  I have an observer ..........


----------



## Abbylynn

This afternoon Cookie and I had a training session in "Heeling". She did awesome for a first try. Treats abound. I also used our "sit" for when we stopped walking. This is what I want her to do when I stop. I am using the words "heel ... stop ... sit ... in that order. We had outside distractions as well ... cars ... dogs barking ... neighbors ditch being filled with boulders by a big truck. I only took her on the road in front of my house where I feel it is safe for a few weeks.

She wanted to turn when she heard a car but I distracted her with a "sit" ... need some work on that .... but hey ... this was our very first attempt. She didn't do a lot of nose to ground work at all .... I am impressed.

Also I am luring and no hands on. I am also just stopping of she tries to pull forward ... then turning around to begin the heel position as a correction. We then move forward a few feet ... stop ... sit. We are also using "Look" ... and she will look at me.

I used a flat collar and a nylon flexible soft lead to start. Any suggestions ? ........ All are welcome.  Thanks!

EDIT: Would a harness be a better tool?

All dogs walked, trained , and pooed out! .........


1001131347a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

That's a lot of progress with a new pup!!!! Awesome! She's a good girl! I love the pic too of Abbylynn and Leah Lu laying other leg! I use a martingale collar for JD - works awesome and the pet therapy programs recommend them. I can't use that on Molly as she's so small I use a harness. How are Edee and Leah Lu warming up to Cookie? Is Blu Boy still at your sisters? Is that his new home? I'm kinda sad about that but of course you know what's best for him and all. 



Abbylynn said:


> This afternoon Cookie and I had a training session in "Heeling". She did awesome for a first try. Treats abound. I also used our "sit" for when we stopped walking. This is what I want her to do when I stop. I am using the words "heel ... stop ... sit ... in that order. We had outside distractions as well ... cars ... dogs barking ... neighbors ditch being filled with boulders by a big truck. I only took her on the road in front of my house where I feel it is safe for a few weeks.
> 
> She wanted to turn when she heard a car but I distracted her with a "sit" ... need some work on that .... but hey ... this was our very first attempt. She didn't do a lot of nose to ground work at all .... I am impressed.
> 
> Also I am luring and no hands on. I am also just stopping of she tries to pull forward ... then turning around to begin the heel position as a correction. We then move forward a few feet ... stop ... sit. We are also using "Look" ... and she will look at me.
> 
> I used a flat collar and a nylon flexible soft lead to start. Any suggestions ? ........ All are welcome.  Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Would a harness be a better tool?
> 
> All dogs walked, trained , and pooed out! .........
> 
> 
> 1001131347a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> That's a lot of progress with a new pup!!!! Awesome! She's a good girl! I love the pic too of Abbylynn and Leah Lu laying other leg! I use a martingale collar for JD - works awesome and the pet therapy programs recommend them. I can't use that on Molly as she's so small I use a harness. How are Edee and Leah Lu warming up to Cookie? Is Blu Boy still at your sisters? Is that his new home? I'm kinda sad about that but of course you know what's best for him and all.


Blu Boy is doing fine and the kids want him forever of course! They love Blu Boy and he loves them too.  I guess he is there forever. I went over to visit him night before last so he knows I still exist. They only live about 5 minutes away. I can see him all the time ... and of course he will be coming here for his grooming.

Cookie is very rough with Eddee and Leah Lu. They are little by little learning the proper way to play with each other. I know Cookie is just a pup ... but I am not fond of how rough she becomes and raises her hackles when playing .... hoping that is just excitement. :/ I hate the thought of her having to be re-homed ... she is very smart. I just supervise 24/7 ... and crate when I cannot.

Cookie has only had two potty accidents in the house and they were right at the door. I was not fast enough.  Last night she jumped the gate ... or should I say slid over the gate on her side to go to the door on her own. I was shocked! She went to the door to go out ... and she did potty outside! Yay! Good girl Cookie!

I may just check into a martingale for her. I was thinking about a slip lead ... but I am not sure. I really don't want a real metal choker unless I need one. I do know how to train with one. It was what I was taught with many moons ago. You don't have to actually choke a dog to get results ..........


Oh ... and the reason Abbylynn has a choker on is because Cookie keeps pulling Abbylynn's good leather collar off when they play. :/ Now .... if Cookie can just learn to pull my socks off ........ 


1001131743 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Cookie's looks are changing already ... maybe because she has been eating! 


1002130914a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

We will be having more training sessions today on heeling.


----------



## hueyeats

Love this progress thread.
I do think due to her long legs she may have Greyhound in her too.

I took Roman to a Greyhound track (kinda a horse & hound meetup) just to socialize a bit a few weeks ago...
My were the Greyhounds spectacular. Some people even asked if Roman is a Greyhound mix because Greyhounds are almost as tall as Roman. We had a swell time watching them run the tracks.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Love this progress thread.
> I do think due to her long legs she may have Greyhound in her too.
> 
> I took Roman to a Greyhound track (kinda a horse & hound meetup) just to socialize a bit a few weeks ago...
> My were the Greyhounds spectacular. Some people even asked if Roman is a Greyhound mix because Greyhounds are almost as tall as Roman. We had a swell time watching them run the tracks.


I have never been to a Greyhound track. My late Uncle did many times in FLA. I have always wanted a retired Greyhound ... I would be pleased if Cookie did have some in her muttage somewhere. Everyone seems to see some Pit in there too. There are soooo many Pit mixes in my area it makes you want to cry. The numbers are countless and many are euthanized every single day.  

Whatever Cookie is ... her looks are stunning in real life ... much better than the cell phone pics ... and her hair is so soft and fine. She is almost hairless on all her legs ... her underneath is hairless. She is a unique color as well. She is black but not really. She has beautiful reddish brown brindle in some areas on the tips of her hair ... and especially her head. She gives a beautiful shiny dark chocolate cast outside in the sunlight.

Lol! Cookie is definitely a wash and wear type dog.  I am going to have to get her a Kong zoom groom. There is no hair to brush!


----------



## Abbylynn

Cookie is doing very well for her first week here. Her OT is going fantastic! So ... I decided to purchase her a new martingale collar and a safety vest for night wear. 

We did some conditioning to the riding tractor today. She was cautious about the tractor running to begin with .... but slowly made her way over to it and then ignored it the rest of the afternoon. No flooding involved. She made the decisions.

We did some more "Heeling" but it began storming so we had to cut our program short. In fact it is still raining. 

I also bought her a nice sweatshirt for the colder weather coming up since she is practically bald and no undercoat ... and an acrylic ID tag ... and an everyday collar.

And .... Cookie jumped up on the couch and stole a hunk of baby swiss cheese right out of my Dad's snack bowl the other evening while he was watching WWE ... RAW ... Smackdown ... TNA. No manners there at all for Miss Cookie Crumb ...... and then she proceeded to go into my bedroom and throw it up all over my bed. Lol! Had to wash my sheets before I could use the bed. :/

Such is the life in the big world of "Puppies"


----------



## Abbylynn

Last evening ... I want to document this ... Cookie decided to take one of my socks off of my foot. The light bulb lit up immediately! 

I went and got some treats .... put my sock back on ... told her "Socks" ... and she took it off again. Well .... praise like there was no tomorrow and treats! She then did the sock on the other foot.

Now .... how to keep her from grabbing skin and the proper way to train this?


----------



## Abbylynn

Today is exactly 2 weeks since I scarfed Cookie Crumb up. 

She is still doing good with the "Sock" ... "Bring" ... and "Give" In fact ... she also tries to take Dad's socks off too! Lol! 

Cookie is doing wonderful at potty training. she still goes to the door 99.9% of the time to let me know ... and a few occasional "I just want to go outside and play" trips. Lol!

She is better at scaling the gate. She just puts her front paws on it .. then the back paws and flies over it like some sort of agility champion! Lol!  Ever so gracefully too ... Like a deer.

She is now approximately 18 weeks old and weighs 25 pounds according to my scales ... on an empty stomach.

Cookie is just now entering a fear stage. When we were walking we came upon a woman and her Cavalier. Cookie was spooked by the dog even though the woman and I carried on a short conversation at a distance of about 30 feet. The woman and her dog walked opposite direction from us ... but all the rest of our walk Cookie kept stopping and turning and looking behind us.

I decided to walk the same way the woman did so Cookie could see where she went and maybe help with her fear issue. Cookie walked that way for quite a ways. But on the way back home she pulled with all her might to get back to the house. I guess the "Heeling" is a tad on the back burner for a bit. 

This is Cookie this morning ... She is also gaining height. The gate is 24 inches tall and Cookie is not quite close enough to compare her height now. But I guarantee she is taller than 17 inches at the withers now. Lol! Watch .... she will surprise me and be a JRT mix and quit growing in a month! Lol! 


1009130818a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Those people have no idea what they gave up! One man's throw away's is another man's treasures.


----------



## cookieface

Thank you for sharing Cookie's progress. She's such a sweet, smart little girl. Hope she is able to do as much for you as you've done for her.


----------



## Abbylynn

cookieface said:


> Thank you for sharing Cookie's progress. She's such a sweet, smart little girl. Hope she is able to do as much for you as you've done for her.


Thank you cookieface. 

Did I mention how she got her name?

My late Mother with her copd wanted a Lab but was not able to due to her allergies. When Dad and I saw Cookie at the shelter in the lot .... and after I took her ... Dad told me the story about my Mother wanting a Lab. My Children called my Mother "Cookie" instead of Grandma .... so "Cookie" it is.  The "Crumb" because she reminded me of something a person would toss on the floor ... being she was discarded.  I did ... before I knew the story ... almost name her "Hershey".


----------



## Abbylynn

It is October 9, 2013 ... exactly two weeks for Cookie to be home with me.

Cookie performed an amazing feat I never dreamed possible. I have never practiced it with her.  I was doing laundry down in the basement. Cookie followed. As I was putting clothing in the dryer a sock fell out. Cookie took the sock when I said sock ... and she ran upstairs with it. She came back downstairs to the dryer without it. I asked her to go get the "sock". I repeated "Sock ... Bring" about five times. To my surprise she ran up the steps and brought the sock back down to me! I am speechless!!!! ..........

She is going to be great!!!!


1009131624 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1009131633a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1009131634a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## cookieface

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you cookieface.
> 
> Did I mention how she got her name?
> 
> My late Mother with her copd wanted a Lab but was not able to due to her allergies. When Dad and I saw Cookie at the shelter in the lot .... and after I took her ... Dad told me the story about my Mother wanting a Lab. My Children called my Mother "Cookie" instead of Grandma .... so "Cookie" it is.  The "Crumb" because she reminded me of something a person would toss on the floor ... being she was discarded.  I did ... before I knew the story ... almost name her "Hershey".


What a sweet story! I love your dogs' names; they're so creative, probably because your an artist. 

I got the nickname Cookie (sometimes Cookie Face) at work as an ironic name because my colleagues have never seen me eat a cookie (or anything similar).

I'm so impressed with all you've done with her so far.


----------



## Abbylynn

Thanks cookieface! 

That is neat how you got your nickname at work! Do you ever eat cookies IRL?


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Good girl, Cookie! That's awesome about bringing the sock to you! Exactly the type of the thing you are hoping for! What a smart girl!



Abbylynn said:


> It is October 9, 2013 ... exactly two weeks for Cookie to be home with me.
> 
> Cookie performed an amazing feat I never dreamed possible. I have never practiced it with her.  I was doing laundry down in the basement. Cookie followed. As I was putting clothing in the dryer a sock fell out. Cookie took the sock when I said sock ... and she ran upstairs with it. She came back downstairs to the dryer without it. I asked her to go get the "sock". I repeated "Sock ... Bring" about five times. To my surprise she ran up the steps and brought the sock back down to me! I am speechless!!!! ..........
> 
> She is going to be great!!!!
> 
> 
> 1009131624 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 1009131633a by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 1009131634a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## cookieface

Abbylynn said:


> Thanks cookieface!
> 
> That is neat how you got your nickname at work! Do you ever eat cookies IRL?


Generally no. I'm a strict vegetarian and was diagnosed with celiac earlier this year, so cookies, cakes, and other sweets generally contain something I don't eat.


----------



## DJEtzel

Ahhh! Cookie is looking so grown up. Sounds like you are doing a FANTASTIC job, keep up the great work with her!


----------



## Abbylynn

DJEtzel said:


> Ahhh! Cookie is looking so grown up. Sounds like you are doing a FANTASTIC job, keep up the great work with her!


Thank you for the vote of confidence! It is a time consuming effort on everyone's part ..... even my good girl Abbylynn .....

We just had some training on how to walk and "Wait" (which means "stop" .... which I want to use for a different purpose).... We learned to "Wait" and "Sit" for oncoming traffic.  Just got back. Abbylynn is my life saver ... if only she didn't have joint issues. 

Cookie a little confused about all these harnesses and straps and collars and fangdangle things. Lol! .....


1011131121 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1011131121a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Is this what we do? Abbylynn looking at me for instructions .....



1011131120a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


OK ... So off we go!!!! .............. Hey! Wrong way Cookie Crumbs! LOL!



1011131120 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

So down the road we waller ....... Lol!


1011131134a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1011131134 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Abbylynn stopping and "Wait" ing for me to give her the "Go" copmmand. 


1011131135 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Cookie got the hang of it after about a half an hour and began to sit down when we "Wait" ........ Wow .... What a long long road to go .... but it is fun!!!! 

Thanks for looking and taking interest!


----------



## Abbylynn

So .... Dad is gone all day ... went to the car races out of town. The dogs and I have been living it up with the noise level! Lol! 

Today on our walk Cookie used a different "H" harness and a choker attached in case she tried to back out of it ... and her martingale collar. We also ran into that lady and her Cavalier. I am proud of Cookie. The woman asked if her dog could meet Cookie. So we slowly introduced them ... and Cookie was a doll! All tail wags and kisses! I am hoping this helped with her fear issues. We talked for a good 10 minutes and the dogs were fine with each other. 

I am going to maybe see if that woman and her Cavalier and Cookie and I can make a date for some walks together. The woman just lives up the street form me. She is walking for her high cholesterol ... and I am walking for my copd .... as well as exercise for the dog(s)

Anyways ... it has been a very productive day so far ... and the weather is a beautiful 69 degrees!


1012130750a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## CrimsonAccent

What a great team you have there!

Now that Miss Cookie Crumb is filling out, she definitely looks more like a lab  She's such a gorgeous girl, so shiny. 

I'm blown away by how much progress you've made in just two weeks. Sounds like y'all were a match meant to be  I hope you continue to have success in y'alls SD journey!


----------



## Abbylynn

CrimsonAccent said:


> What a great team you have there!
> 
> Now that Miss Cookie Crumb is filling out, she definitely looks more like a lab  She's such a gorgeous girl, so shiny.
> 
> I'm blown away by how much progress you've made in just two weeks. Sounds like y'all were a match meant to be  I hope you continue to have success in y'alls SD journey!


Thank you! But Cookie gets the credit. She sure is a smart puppy. Today she was trying to open the latch on the door to the deck to go outside. I showed her the handle latch ... the kind you just push down to open the door ... and she has all eyes on it. I bet if I was smart enough I could tie a towel on it and get her to open it in a few sessions. That is the next step. Lol! I am going to make her a smartie pants! Lol! 

I also have been showing her the hand towel that hangs on the fridge handle .... I want her to open that too. But I need to do some "Touch" training with the clicker first. 

Thanks for the wishes! They are greatly appreciated. Cookie could be my ticket to more freedom in a couple years.

I also have to giggle because she has been "Bring"ing me all sorts of things .... like the waste basket from down in the basement bathroom .... brought it up the steps to me. And naturally you must praise for anything she brings you. I must not discourage her retrieving instincts.

I have never in my wildest dreams ever thought of having to try and train an SD dog .... but I am going to do it come heck or high water! Lol!

Every time Cookie gets a bit of fat on her ... she gets taller and looks skinny again! LOl! ......


1012130751 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## zack

Cookies looking so happy and healthy, love the photo's, they look so cool together.


----------



## Abbylynn

zack said:


> Cookies looking so happy and healthy, love the photo's, they look so cool together.


Thank you! 

I had to make an avatar for Cookie .... My siggy is too full and I cannot add on any more! Lol! .... so is my house! Lol! 

Darn dogs are like potato chips .... 


1009131633a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And of course Photobucket is not working again ... as usual.... :/


----------



## zack

You certainly have your hands full Abbylynn but I bet you love every minute. lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

zack said:


> You certainly have your hands full Abbylynn but I bet you love every minute. lol.


Yep! I sure do ..... I wouldn't know what to do without the dogs! 

Another one ... a better one ....


1009131633a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## zack

Yes same here, I would love another but with my age and Zack I don't know, we will see. lol.


----------



## zack

Abbylynn said:


> Yep! I sure do ..... I wouldn't know what to do without the dogs!
> 
> Another one ... a better one ....
> 
> 
> 1009131633a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


 Aww he looks so soulful


----------



## DJEtzel

Adorable!

/messagetooshort


----------



## Abbylynn

DJEtzel said:


> Adorable!
> 
> /messagetooshort


Thank you! 

A couple form lazy Cookie Crumb today .....



1014131417a by Leah Lu, on Flickr



1014131359b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh my, Cookie is excelling!!!! And I hope Abbylynn is getting lots of praise and treats too for being such a great role model!! Darlene, so glad this is so promising for you and Cookie!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Oh my, Cookie is excelling!!!! And I hope Abbylynn is getting lots of praise and treats too for being such a great role model!! Darlene, so glad this is so promising for you and Cookie!!!


Thank you Dog Mom2 2 

Cookie is also being given lessons in patience and sharing. Every morning Dad will give the dogs each a bite of his breakfast. They "Take Turns" (is the command). Here is Cookie waiting her turn sitting patiently ... and of course Miss Leah Lu too. Lol! Wherever there is food ... you will find Leah Lu and Cookie first! 



1015130805 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## DJEtzel

LOL. Too cute. It seems your dad really enjoys having the dogs around!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I agree with DJEtzel - and so glad for you he loves the pack like you do!!!! Of course dogs always know good people and energy when they encounter it!!!!



DJEtzel said:


> LOL. Too cute. It seems your dad really enjoys having the dogs around!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I agree with DJEtzel - and so glad for you he loves the pack like you do!!!! Of course dogs always know good people and energy when they encounter it!!!!


Yep! Thanks guys! 

Dad loves these dogs as much as I do. He is especially fond over Abbylynn .... and although all the dogs are actually mine ... he is super partial to her. Abbylynn even sleeps in his room at night with him. 

I am lucky to have such a great Dad ..... after all .... I am only living here and taking care of the house, cooking, laundry, garden .... that sort of everyday stuff. He has been majorly cool about all the things the dogs have destroyed in the past. Everything he has had to replace ..... even with me offering financially and he say's never mind. I am too lucky.


----------



## Abbylynn

It is not "All" training and no fun! Three on a rope! Lol!  (sorry about the quality ... it is dark in here today ... no sunshine. )


1015131042 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking! 



1014131349 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

EDIT: I want to add that Cookie has been following me to the basement when I do the laundry. She shows interest in the dryer and wanted to stick her head in it. This morning I took all the laundry out to fold ... and then put a towel back in the dryer with the door open. I told her to get the "Clothes" .... she took the towel out and ran up the steps with it. I asked her to "Bring" the towel back ... but it was too tempting. Lol! Cookie Crumb and Leah Lu were making a tug game of the towel! Lol! ...... Plenty of time left for that training. 

And ...... Yuk!!! It was bloody from Cookie still teething. :/ Blahhhhh ...



1009131633 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## goonmom

My goodness.. Cookie is adorable! I love her color.. and her ears! Can't resist those floppy ears! Keep up the great work! Sounds like you two are perfect for each other!!


----------



## Abbylynn

goonmom said:


> My goodness.. Cookie is adorable! I love her color.. and her ears! Can't resist those floppy ears! Keep up the great work! Sounds like you two are perfect for each other!!


Thank you! 

It is amazing how things work sometimes ................... I found my helper free in a parking lot of a kill shelter.


----------



## goonmom

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It is amazing how things work sometimes ................... I found my helper free in a parking lot of a kill shelter.


Oh my goodness! That's amazing!


----------



## hueyeats

Yup! The gang is getting along just fine I see.
Wow! Cookie is catching up in height to Abbylynn.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Yup! The gang is getting along just fine I see.
> Wow! Cookie is catching up in height to Abbylynn.


Yeah ... pretty tall for a 19 week old puppy. :/ Sooo skinny though! Lol! I think it would be so cool if Cookie has some Greyhound in her.


----------



## hueyeats

She definitely have greyhound legs I'll say.
Tall and elegant.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> She definitely have greyhound legs I'll say.
> Tall and elegant.



Hehehe! Here she is sleeping with her nite-nite pants on ... Lol! 



1015131931 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Hehehe! Here she is sleeping with her nite-nite pants on ... Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 1015131931 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Lol!!
That's just too cute!


----------



## Abbylynn

Cookie lost her second pre-molar today .... just wanted to log that so I don't forget the date.  10/16/2013


----------



## Abbylynn

So ..... here are the two pre-molars ...



1016131849 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And ...... No more ceramic bowls for Miss Cookie Crumb!!! ...


1016131842 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1016131844 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I had fed her in her crate and left the room to finish the dishes ... and this is what I found when I went to let her out. Thank goodness she did not swallow any ... all the pieces are there.


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> So ..... here are the two pre-molars ...
> 
> 
> 
> 1016131849 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> And ...... No more ceramic bowls for Miss Cookie Crumb!!! ...
> 
> 
> 1016131842 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 1016131844 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> I had fed her in her crate and left the room to finish the dishes ... and this is what I found when I went to let her out. Thank goodness she did not swallow any ... all the pieces are there.



Thank god she did not swallow any.
She is one smart pup to be able to tell the difference.

Roman likes to chew on everything... Even the inedibles. 
Thankfully he knows to spit out inedibles that he is allowed to keep playing with some stuffs.
Like his fav. homemade milkjug toy or cardboards etc.

I think I have Roman's baby teeth stashed somewhere.... Lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

Cookie's pictures today. We have been working on "heeling" again. She seems much better since she was able to meet the woman and her Cavalier the other day. 

No manners puppy! .......


1017131133a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Good mannered puppy ....


1017131130c by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Asked to stand "Up" puppy ....


1017131146a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Loooong puppy .....


1016131027 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking! 

We will be starting some clicker training on "Touch" this weekend ...as it is now in the rainy season ... and going to rain her for about 5 days straight.


----------



## hueyeats

Hahahah... loooong and tired puppy!!!
Like hubby said of Roman... a tired dog is a good dog.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Hahahah... loooong and tired puppy!!!
> Like hubby said of Roman... a tired dog is a good dog.


And he is soooo correct! Lol!


----------



## zack

Can't believe how Cookie is growing so fast. what a lovely threesome they are. lol


----------



## Abbylynn

zack said:


> Can't believe how Cookie is growing so fast. what a lovely threesome they are. lol


Thankls guys! Yes ... it seems like every other day I get up and when I look at her she seems taller. :/ Still very lean and skinny. 

I have been reading up on Labs, Weims, Pit Bulls, Greyhounds and all their personalities. I honestly think she is a combo of all of these. Lol!  You should see her run! I really don't allow it because of her growth plates ... but sometimes she just takes off .......... and she clears that gate now like a champion jumper ... doesn't even touch it with her back feet any more. And sooo graceful! She is something else ...............

She does however have a very scary deep growl and bark that is actually deeper and larger than Abbylynn's. She also has a scary moment or two where she actually sounds terribly vicious and stands her ground while playing ..... Abbylynn backs off ..... I hope not!!!!! I hope it is play ... I cannot tell ... sure can be convincing.

And .... she has a fair bit of prey drive for birds .............. found that out today! She took off like a shot after a bird in the woods.


----------



## reynosa_k9's

OMG Abbylynn, what a precious little one you have there! Well, maybe not so little. I just read through this entire thread and it looks as if she's growing in leaps and bounds. In one of the first pics her legs and feet reminded me of those of a Dane puppy. How big is she now?
It sounds as if you hit the jackpot with this little winner. Lucky you! Heck, lucky Cookie for finding you!


----------



## Abbylynn

reynosa_k9's said:


> OMG Abbylynn, what a precious little one you have there! Well, maybe not so little. I just read through this entire thread and it looks as if she's growing in leaps and bounds. In one of the first pics her legs and feet reminded me of those of a Dane puppy. How big is she now?
> It sounds as if you hit the jackpot with this little winner. Lucky you! Heck, lucky Cookie for finding you!


I weighed her just now and she is almost 28 pounds. She is almost 19 inches at the withers and she is 18 inches long from the base of her neck to the base of her tail. She has a 21 inch girth and a 17 inch waist. Lol! Her collar size is 14.5 inches.

What do you think she is? She was estimated by the vet to be 16 - 18 weeks old by her teeth. That was on September 25th. She just lost two pre-molars and still has her canine baby teeth.

Here is a pic from the other week. She has grown since then.

1009131439a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## hueyeats

I really see greyhound heritage from the weight and height.
She may be as tall as Roman from the height, he was about 20+ inches at around 5 - 6 month old.

Growing fast! Looking good!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

We have a couple Weims boarding at my clinic this weekend, I would not be surprised at all if she had a little Weim in her. She is adorable, slim and tall!


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> I really see greyhound heritage from the weight and height.
> She may be as tall as Roman from the height, he was about 20+ inches at around 5 - 6 month old.
> 
> Growing fast! Looking good!


Thank you hueyeats!  

I so do see greyhound too ..... those legs just never get any shorter. Lol! She is very ribby too. She has been wormed ... so I don't think that has made her so thin. She is also very deep chested.


----------



## Abbylynn

SydTheSpaniel said:


> We have a couple Weims boarding at my clinic this weekend, I would not be surprised at all if she had a little Weim in her. She is adorable, slim and tall!


I see that too! That could account for the prey drive over the critters from both those breeds. Dad keeps saying Weim ... 

Does she resemble the Weims at the clinic? ... all but that dark chocolate/black color.

This is one of my fav's of her .... good look at a side view of her face ...


1009131634a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## reynosa_k9's

Abbylynn said:


> I weighed her just now and she is almost 28 pounds. She is almost 19 inches at the withers and she is 18 inches long from the base of her neck to the base of her tail. She has a 21 inch girth and a 17 inch waist. Lol! Her collar size is 14.5 inches.
> 
> What do you think she is? She was estimated by the vet to be 16 - 18 weeks old by her teeth. That was on September 25th. She just lost two pre-molars and still has her canine baby teeth....


I won't even begin to try and guess. I'm terrible at guessing on puppies. I need a 'finished product'. lol I just know those legs and feet looked very much like a Dane puppy's. I'm sure other tall/large breeds have those same long legs and big feet though. 
But as for a Greyhound mix; how likely is that? How common are Greyhounds in your area?


----------



## Abbylynn

reynosa_k9's said:


> I won't even begin to try and guess. I'm terrible at guessing on puppies. I need a 'finished product'. lol I just know those legs and feet looked very much like a Dane puppy's. I'm sure other tall/large breeds have those same long legs and big feet though.
> But as for a Greyhound mix; how likely is that? How common are Greyhounds in your area?


There are some rescues in my area for Greyhounds. In fact there is a person here at the lake who owns one. I have also seen Grey mixes in the newspaper over the years. I guess anything is possible ...... could have been a gene popped up from a few generations back even? But you are correct about the Dane legs and feet ... and she is clumsy on them too. Lol! Jumps great though! 

I am just really interested in how to raise her properly. She does have a bit of a stubborn streak in there ... but the tail never quits wagging!


----------



## hueyeats

Cute sideview pic.

I saw a "run" for the greyhounds at that horse and hounds event I told you about...
Does cookie likes to take off running or dash here and there like crazy?? Like greyhounds on.a track???
Be cool to take her to the track and see what she does.

Regardless, cookie has a very sweet face to me... I would take her home too if I found her... Lol.
I helped a friend bring home a lost unclaimed dog about 30+ years ago.
Dog.was pretty big.
I was but 12 years old then... Lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

Hueyeats ... Cookie likes to run outside if Abbylynn goes out with her. She runs around Abbylynn in a wide circle path as fast as those long legs can take her. I don't allow much of that though. I worry about injuries. What is super weird to me is that Cookie never breaks a sweat or pants after all that.

This morning she was "Pointing" at the birds outside and really wanting to get to them. Prey drive ... Uuuugh. This will be a tough distraction to break as a SD ............ Help!


----------



## Whistlejacket

I think I actually see a little boxer in her... the shape of the ears and something in the face just remind me of one. Maybe Weimaraner x Hound x Boxer? I have no real idea, but she's pretty!


----------



## Abbylynn

Whistlejacket said:


> I think I actually see a little boxer in her... the shape of the ears and something in the face just remind me of one. Maybe Weimaraner x Hound x Boxer? I have no real idea, but she's pretty!


Thank you!  I think you are the second person to mention Boxer. I could see that too.


----------



## zack

I do think Cookie's head reminds me of a Lab, and those legs are like greyhound, but I am no expert, she's too cute no matter she is. lol.


----------



## zack

by the way Abbylynn love your new avatar. lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

zack said:


> by the way Abbylynn love your new avatar. lol.


Thanks! Lol! I have so many dogs now I have no room in my siggy ... it won't allow it! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Cookie and I are working on "Leave it" and some premack as her critter drive has begun to kick in. She did fairly well this morning when the deer were cutting through the yard to the woods. She went towards them ... silently ... and stood there with the leash taught. In about 4 minutes she turned and came to me. I then praised her and she went about her potty business. .... What we were out there for in the dark in the first place! Lol! 

This is a gate that is 30 inches tall ... and this is the dog who jumped it today ..... so she could go and look out the windows. I have a jumper on my hands!

I suppose I now have the start of a SD dog who will take my socks off and jump over the gate with them and not bring them back. Lol!


1021131258 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1021131305b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1021131305a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Cookie Crumb is also making false alarms jumping these gates to go potty. I have to leave the gates up because of Leah Lu and Eddee getting into things. :/ NOw she is running me just to go outside and look around.


1021131307a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

This is week 4 that Cookie has been with me. 10/22/2012.

Cookie Crumb is now approximately 22 weeks old.

Crate training is good now. She still fusses a bit ... but settles when she see's I am not going to let her out until she is quiet. She is so so velcro!

Therefore .... therefore ............ she sleeps in bed with me now.  She never gets out of the bed unless I do. Never gets into anything. Such a good good puppy.

She now knows ... sit, down, stay (needs work) off, up, over, back, bring, drop, socks (pull my socks off), no ... yes she understands no.  "No" means to just stop doing what you are doing and go sit down somewhere. I am leaving "Stop" and "Leave it" for other tasks. I will also implement push and pull eventually.

She has also gotten 99.5% super good at going to the door to go out to potty. She has not had any accidents in the house in a few days now. Sometimes I just cannot get to the door as fast as she can ... and oops! Not her fault.

Working on recall and heeling are the two biggest hurdles we have at the moment.

She will do anything for food! 

Yes ... she is allowed on counters because she needs to be able to retrieve things for me sooner or later. 


1018131609a - Copy by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I am very pleased with her ability and her willingness to want to learn. She just needs to learn to not play so rough with the little ones. We are working on that also.

Tomorrow Cookie goes to the vet for her final vaccinations. I will know for sure how much weight she has actually gained in a months time.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Abbylynn

Cookie just got back from the vet. She was a champ. She loved everyone and wagged her tail to death! LOl! She also peed on the floor from excitement. Other than that she is done with her series of puppy shots and now on Tri-Heart. We can now go anywhere we want. 

Cookie went from 19.6 pounds to 27.7 pounds. Vet says she is at a good weight.


----------



## Abbylynn

Taking over the stool watching me cook dinner.  Such a good puppy with an "Off" switch!


----------



## zack

Cookie is just loving learning, you can see it in all she does, such an intelligent baby. lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

zack said:


> Cookie is just loving learning, you can see it in all she does, such an intelligent baby. lol.


Thanks!  

Cookie today watching me in the kitchen ....


1026131444a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Cookie is now able to wait for me to use the potty first in the morning ... and then she goes.  Her potty training is going great!

Lol! Those ears! Where did she get those ears! Lol!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I am so glad Cookie is doing so very well with you! She sounds like a smart smart girl!!!! How are you going to get her to play more gently with Leah Lu and Eddee? I had a friends 1 yr old shiba-inu (sp?) at my house this weekend and Molly and she wanted to play together but LILO (the shiba) is used to playing with large dogs and would often tower over Molly in her pouncing which was the only times Molly would get really defensive and growl and snarl at her telling her it was too much. Then we of course had to separate them. And that wasn't hard to do, they would go rest and then try to play again and the whole thing just continually repeated itself. Each time Molly went back for more play but how will they get LILO to learn that playing with 7 lb Molly isn't the same as playing with their sons 70 lb GS? Any thoughts?

Hugs to all of the pups!!!!! Are they getting more fond of Cookie too???


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I am so glad Cookie is doing so very well with you! She sounds like a smart smart girl!!!! How are you going to get her to play more gently with Leah Lu and Eddee? I had a friends 1 yr old shiba-inu (sp?) at my house this weekend and Molly and she wanted to play together but LILO (the shiba) is used to playing with large dogs and would often tower over Molly in her pouncing which was the only times Molly would get really defensive and growl and snarl at her telling her it was too much. Then we of course had to separate them. And that wasn't hard to do, they would go rest and then try to play again and the whole thing just continually repeated itself. Each time Molly went back for more play but how will they get LILO to learn that playing with 7 lb Molly isn't the same as playing with their sons 70 lb GS? Any thoughts?
> 
> Hugs to all of the pups!!!!! Are they getting more fond of Cookie too???


I can just imagine the visit of Lilo.  I know how time consuming it is re-directing the dogs. That is what I do ... just re-direct to something else and use a command of "Enough". I make them stop and sit down. They are getting somewhat better at it .... because it isn't just Cookie ... Leah Lu and Eddee also initiate the game. There are days .... like today for instance that it is a never ending battle. Lol!

My day started out that I absolutely had to use the bathroom first! Cookie couldn't wait and peed in the new hallway. Had to stop everything and clean that up. My fault ..... Then Eddee went outside next .... because he was carrying on so much .... and took forever .... came in the house and chewed up the newspaper while I took Cookie back outside. Had to stop and clean that up! Then Abbylynn got to go. Poor Leah Lu had to take the last turn ... and that was almost 50 minutes later.  It is going to be an "off" day here .... I can feel it. It seems once the routine is broken ... it is hard to get it back together again. Lol! I am used to it though.

Today is going to be in the 50's ... so a pleasant day to take them for a walk and wear them out. Maybe they will then nap and get back on schedule .... get up on the proper side of the bed as they say! 

As far as them being fond of each other ...... here you go ... I took this pic this morning. 


1029130737 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

You can see Eddee on Dad's lap as usual watching TV. Lol! That boy is such a trip!!! Eddee is more of a loner than the other's ... He would rather be hanging out in someone's lap.

The box is one of the new chairs I ordered for the kitchen table ... since Leah Lu destroyed them all. They sent me the wrong sized legs .... and I have to wait for the new ones to get here before we can put it together. I got two new "Metal" bar stools. If Leah Likes those to chew on ... she will be needing a dentist! Lol! So far .... so good.

I loaded a clicker yesterday and began teaching Cookie Crumb to "touch" .... but I want her to jump up and paw my chest. After about a 10 to 15 minute session ... she had it down. That puppy was meant for me to find ... she is making my training job very easy.  .... of course ... until the teenage stage hits .....

Here is a new pic of her outside yesterday ... She was looking at some birds across the way ....


1028131515c by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Cookie also will lick my face and neck non-stop if I lay down on the floor .... I just have to figure out the best way to capture that as an "alert" also .... besides the chest pawing.

Cookies legs just keep getting longer .... and she remains lean. Lol! Here is one more pic of her after our walk yesterday ...... she was just chillin' ......


1028131520b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Abbylynn

I made an entry for the photo contest here on DF. The theme was "Autumn" ........ Here are the two I did not enter .... 10/29/2013


1029131231 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1029131224 - Copy by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And here is one I just took yesterday after our walk ....


1028131519c by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Wow! I'm not bragging just saying how very lucky I am in that while my pups have antics and personality they have never destroyed furniture, newspapers, shoes, etc. I've been so lucky in that JD as a pup only chewed on a few baseboards and one single book when my mom left him unattended. All were below the age of six months. When do you think miss Leah Lu will grow out of that? I was surprised about Eddee chewing the newspaper? Sooooooo glad Cookie is doing so well with your SD training! She is beautiful and so lucky you were in the right place at the right time. 

What did you mean about 'loading' a clicker? I just bought one from the pet store and it just clicks. ?????


----------



## Damon'sMom

Abbylynn said:


> Cookie just got back from the vet. She was a champ. She loved everyone and wagged her tail to death! LOl! She also peed on the floor from excitement. Other than that she is done with her series of puppy shots and now on Tri-Heart. We can now go anywhere we want.
> 
> Cookie went from 19.6 pounds to 27.7 pounds. Vet says she is at a good weight.


How old is she now at 27.7 pounds?

Edit: Never mind I seen the post above that which states she is about 22 weeks old. I can't read apparently. lol 

For comparison when Jasper was 24 weeks old he was 40.2 pounds. He has since topped out at 60lbs. 

She is just so lovely. I could see Lab X Weim. I hope she turns out to be the perfect service dog for you.


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Wow! I'm not bragging just saying how very lucky I am in that while my pups have antics and personality they have never destroyed furniture, newspapers, shoes, etc. I've been so lucky in that JD as a pup only chewed on a few baseboards and one single book when my mom left him unattended. All were below the age of six months. When do you think miss Leah Lu will grow out of that? I was surprised about Eddee chewing the newspaper? Sooooooo glad Cookie is doing so well with your SD training! She is beautiful and so lucky you were in the right place at the right time.
> 
> What did you mean about 'loading' a clicker? I just bought one from the pet store and it just clicks. ?????


Damon'sMom - Thank you.  There is definitely a hunter in there somewhere. I am guessing Cookie will be around 50 pounds grown .... but then again I thought Abbylynn would be too. Abbylynn is supposed to be 65 pounds at the proper weight ... but weighs over 70 pounds .... still working on the diet with not so good results. 

For loading a clicker .... I walk around and click ... when Cookie comes over to me I give her a tiny kibble ... I do this for a few minutes .... and then I ask for a "sit" or other command ....and when she does it .... I click immediately ... the exact second her butt hits the ground ... and I give her a tiny kibble.  This way she knows the sound of the click means Good job ... this is what I want from you ... and the reward is a treat. That is the easiest way for me to explain it. Timing is everything. 

For some reason I cannot find the "free clicker training" to sign up for in the training forum .... but this is a good thread to read .....

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-training-forum/103600-clicker-training-help.html


I have no clue about Leah Lu .... I am still working on it with her. Somehow I think by allowing her to have all those soft "Skineez" toys when she was little said "You can chew on anything soft" :/ Now I have to undo it. Evidently she likes the feel of material in her mouth and likes to unstuff things. Maybe she needs a job being a ratter .... She chases those skineez like they are real varmints! Lol! I just bought her a new one this week ........... maybe she will leave some things alone?  Her old one was so tattered I had to dispose of it a while back.

As for chewing on chairs? I think she likes the varnish. :/ There is no other excuse for that because she has plenty of other things to chew on. My dogs really do not lack these things. I have not tried an antler yet .... maybe that is what I should do ...........

Eddee just has his days where I think he is frustrated .... and bye-bye newspaper. Just like last night ... I had Cookie sleep in the crate and let Eddee sleep in the bed with me. This morning he was a good boy and didn't rip up the paper. I guess they will have to take turns sleeping with me. Jealous little pups. Lol!

Today Blu Boy is coming over for a groom. I will take some pics of him.


----------



## Abbylynn

I groomed Blu Boy but did not take any pics. He attacked and bit Cookie right in the mouth. He ripped the skin from her gums and put a puncture wound in her cheek on the inside of her mouth. I called the vet. The Vet said to just flush with some warm water and keep an eye on it. You cannot tell by looking at her ... but the inside of her mouth looks nasty. Poor girl. I had blood all over me ... her face and nose .... and the kitchen floor. She was sitting beside me at the table and he ran under the table after her. Next time he comes for a groom he is being crated immediately afterwards. 

Bad bad Blu Boy!!! This is why he cannot live here.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Oh no! That is just awful. Poor Cookie. I hope she feels better soon. I wonder what his deal is, is he always like this with pups? How old is he again?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

BubbaMoose said:


> Oh no! That is just awful. Poor Cookie. I hope she feels better soon. I wonder what his deal is, is he always like this with pups? How old is he again?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


His deal is that ever since my Mother who was his Mom and his Brother Littermate Leeo passed ... he will not tolerate any other dogs. My Mother and Leeo passed one year from each other. Blu Boy just turned 7 years old on August 26th.

Cookie seems like it didn't phase her. She wants to rough and tumble this morning ... but her face is a bit swollen. She won't let me look inside .... so later I am going to try with a high value treat. I just don't want to rip it more and make it bleed.

Also ... this is why Blu Boy is living with my one Sister and her Kids. They grew up together here at this house until they got their own house ... and he is super happy being the only dog. I haven't seen him this happy in a long while. He just wants to be a loner.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Oh no. That is sad. I can't imagine how painful it was to see him be effected by loss.

I'm glad to hear that Miss Cookie hasn't been phased by it! 

And also very happy that Blu Boy has a home with your sister where he is happy. I bet your sisters kids are just enamored by him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

BubbaMoose said:


> Oh no. That is sad. I can't imagine how painful it was to see him be effected by loss.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that Miss Cookie hasn't been phased by it!
> 
> And also very happy that Blu Boy has a home with your sister where he is happy. I bet your sisters kids are just enamored by him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha! My Sister's Kids ... all three of them take turns sleeping with him in the bed at night. They take turns walking him and feeding him. When the kids aren't home my Sister gets a turn. So far ... Blu Boy has really taken to her youngest ... my 11 year old Nephew. Blu Boy wants to sleep with him every night! Lol! 

Yeah ... Blu Boy did not seem a bit phased by his Brother Leeo's death ... a little by my Mother's death .... until the new dogs came in. Then it was evident it had made him this way. I still love the guy ... always will ... but he is happier where he is now. My Mother would highly approve of our decision also ... she loved her Grandkids like no one else I know.  I am sure she would be happy they are together.


----------



## Abbylynn

Cookie has recovered nicely without any complications physically or mentally from her encounter with Blu Boy.  Cookie and I are on a weeks vacation to get some Holiday things finished up ... and the house in order. Soon we will be making Christmas cookies for the freezer ... and pumpkin pies for the Thanksgiving meal .... actually the entire Thanksgiving meal is always here at this house! Lol! 

Cookie is still doing well on her training. We are now working on her rough play ... taking off and bringing socks back to me ... a bit of clicker for "Touch" .... in which she will stand up and place her paws on my chest when I ask for a "Touch" as an alert. We have accomplished a "Wait" so she does not dive into the crate for her meal and knock me over in the process. Lol! She is doing great on waiting! We are working on the "Sit and Stay" before going out the doors. She likes to push the door shut at the knob as I am trying to open it!Lol!

Also ... Cookie loves the dremel.  Nice short nails so I don't look like hamburger on my arms!

Which reminds me ... what is the object called that the SD 's use as a handle on refrigerator and other doors?

Miss Cookie Crumb Long Legs .....


1104130851 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1104130850a - Copy by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I just like these two  ...........


1104130848a - Copy by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1104131034 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## kcomstoc

Glad she is doing so well  also she is a funny little puppy huh? she's so adorable and I'm glad she's healing up well


----------



## Abbylynn

kcomstoc said:


> Glad she is doing so well  also she is a funny little puppy huh? she's so adorable and I'm glad she's healing up well


Thank you!  Yes ... she is a character. Lol!


----------



## cookieface

Glad to hear she's doing well and there were no lasting effects from the Blu Boy incident. She's certainly a special little girl.


----------



## ireth0

For the fridge question; I've seen something as simple as tying a dish towel to the fridge door handle so the dog can pull it. Not sure if that's what you're looking for or not.


----------



## Abbylynn

ireth0 said:


> For the fridge question; I've seen something as simple as tying a dish towel to the fridge door handle so the dog can pull it. Not sure if that's what you're looking for or not.


Similar.  I have just seen some sort of contraption that looked special made?


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I'm so glad Cookie is fine and apparently very forgiving of Blu Boy! Poor thing! You definitely made the right choice for all the pups in having Blu Boy go to your sisters. Did Leah Lu or Abbylynn or Eddee see what happened and react at all? How are your working on the rough play with Cookie?


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I'm so glad Cookie is fine and apparently very forgiving of Blu Boy! Poor thing! You definitely made the right choice for all the pups in having Blu Boy go to your sisters. Did Leah Lu or Abbylynn or Eddee see what happened and react at all? How are your working on the rough play with Cookie?


Good morning Dog Mom 2 2 ..... 

The other dogs saw the whole thing when Blu Boy attacked her ... Abbylynn ran and lay down in front of the couch. She is such a good dog. Leah Lu just stood there watching and then ran for Abbylynn, her protector. Eddee started jumping up and down and growling and barking ... he has issues with re-directed aggression .... I thought I was going to get bit by him again ... so I just stayed clear of him and got Cookie out of the way and checked her over. Poor thing had blood all over her nose, lips ... trying to swallow all the blood that she was bleeding out. 

Blu Boy ripped the skin that is attached to her upper gums ... the part that holds the cheek to the gum ... and made a puncture wound in her cheek on the inside. It still is not healed ... but not infected ... thank goodness. I am sure it will take quite a while to completely heal always being wet inside her mouth. 

I am so happy it has not effected her personality. She acts like nothing ever happened ... no fear issues out of it. It also has me thinking I have got myself a fearless dog .... good for a SD I think?

Working on the rough play by re-directing and calling all dogs for a sit down and a treat. I hold Cookie back until I think she has calmed a bit and then release her to go back to playing ..... rinse and repeat.

She is really doing quite well with everything. I am lucky to have been in the right place at the right time. I am so glad I listened to my intuition that morning and asked Dad for us to go to the shelter.

And ...Cookie Crumb jumps that gate and never touches it with her feet anymore. She is a silent jumper! Gosh she is sooo graceful when she does that!

My little Cookie Crumb the Daydreamer .... 


1104131018d - Copy (2) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I also want to post the picture for the photo contest on this thread so I know where to find it. This is week 2 - theme is "Serenity"

I called it "Serenity Sleep" ...........



1f6a4b0d-9e53-4cbb-a1a3-43d18d3d5ed9 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## JessCowgirl88

Wow cookie is such a cutie! Glad to hear that she acts like nothing happened and acts like she did before the incident!


----------



## Abbylynn

JessCowgirl88 said:


> Wow cookie is such a cutie! Glad to hear that she acts like nothing happened and acts like she did before the incident!


Thank you! 

This is what Cookie does if she cannot reach a toy she wants from out of the red toy bucket. She grabs the whole thing and runs with it and dumps the contents all over the room! Lol! 


1107131538 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## JessCowgirl88

Your welcome!

That is was to cute and funny!


----------



## Abbylynn

It seems that Cookie Crumb thinks everything should come off. LOl!

I decided that I did not want a live Christmas tree this year. So I got my good artificial one that has been in storage for the last 10 years and put it up in the living room to see how it is going to look. I did not decorate it ... too early. Just wanted to see where I wanted to put it. Had it all fixed nice and pretty and the branches all fluffy.

I turned my back around to the sink and when I turned back around ... my SD dog in training was dragging my whole 6 foot tall artificial Christmas tree across the living room! Lol!  I had to laugh .......... I have a horrible feeling she is going to think the ornaments are toys. :/

The little "Cookie Monster" today ..... She earned a new nickname. Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Cookie Crumb's first snow ....... I want to document what it looked like ....

Well ... Cookie saw her first real snow this morning. I loved watching her first reaction to it. I opened the door and she stopped dead in her tracks and looked to the left .. then the right ... then forward ... and took a sniff at the ground. It was very slow going with one foot forward ... then the next ........ Then she tasted it.  She never shivered ... but did a lot of exploring. I didn't think to take my phone outside to take a picture of her ... but I got one of Leah Lu in her second year of snow........



Looks like the snow is here to stay for a couple days ........ just enough to help get into the Holiday spirit.


----------



## kcomstoc

Sounds like cookie is having a great Christmas start lol


----------



## SDRRanger

Have you thought of blogging your experience with raising Cookie as an SD?


----------



## BubbaMoose

SDRRanger said:


> Have you thought of blogging your experience with raising Cookie as an SD?


Great idea!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

BubbaMoose said:


> Great idea!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is a great idea ... but I am not sure how to go about it ... remember I am self taught on this computer.


----------



## SDRRanger

I use wordpress (mine is www.blackdogtotopdog.wordpress.com ) 

It is simple to set up and there are EASY youtube videos if you run into a snag (I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to change my banner picture, but did it easily with the video).

The thing I like is you can tag the entries with specific words and categorize them so it's easier to go back and read what you've done ONLY for that specific thing (like I can find all the entries related to obedience classes as they're always labelled as Obedience)

If you decide to do it, let me know if you have any issues  Keeping a blog really helps me look back on how far we've come when we have a bad session, or let's me see patterns of things needing to be fixed. I used to keep one offline, but online is soooooo much easier.


----------



## Abbylynn

Well .... Cookie's approximate Birthday ... according to the Vet is June 4th, 2013 (coincidentally my late Mother's Birthday  )

I do not know what kind of Lab mix I have gotten myself! Lol! .... But today she is 21 inches at the withers ... back legs are taller than the front at this stage ... and she weighs 34.6 pounds. :/ She is making 70+ pound Abbylynn's face look small. Lol!

One thing for sure is she is very smart.


1117130921 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Cookie is still thin and very leggy looking ... away from the chair ...


1117130916b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

On top of the chair .... Her nails are not that long ... it is how she has her feet spread. Her nails do not touch the ground when she stands ... I use a dremel once a week. 



1117130915b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

She hardly holds still .....


1117130915a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1117130912b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And .... I am seeing more reverse brindle striping as she gets larger. :/

Cookie Crumb is still doing well with her training ... but the walking is a challenge. She has her days where she is just wanting to pull home. This is going to be our greatest obstacle to get over.

Anyways ... Thanks for looking.


----------



## kcomstoc

Awes she's getting really big.... and tall


----------



## Abbylynn

kcomstoc said:


> Awes she's getting really big.... and tall


Lol! Yes ... she takes up half of the couch when she sprawls out .... a 6 foot couch on the inside ...

I didn't realize she was growing so much until I had to adjust her collar by an inch this morning.



1117131030 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I almost forgot to log that Cookie Crumb does not like the water ... or the rain .... :/


----------



## kcomstoc

A lab mix not liking water?!?!?!? unthinkable lol


----------



## Abbylynn

kcomstoc said:


> A lab mix not liking water?!?!?!? unthinkable lol


Lol! 

Cookie's new Martingale collar for Christmas ....



140450622812_2 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Cookie's new sweater ....


1122131900a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Cookie's new winter coat ....


1122131834a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking .... I wish she would hold still for photos! Lol! And that tail never stops wagging!


----------



## RoughCollie

I think Cookie is adorable.

We put an ex-pen around our tree. Otherwise, Aidan will unwrap the gifts and take the ornaments off the tree. It is just too tempting for him to see all those balls hanging there, waiting to be played with.


----------



## Abbylynn

RoughCollie said:


> I think Cookie is adorable.
> 
> We put an ex-pen around our tree. Otherwise, Aidan will unwrap the gifts and take the ornaments off the tree. It is just too tempting for him to see all those balls hanging there, waiting to be played with.


Thank you! 

Lol!  That is exactly what I was afraid of when I put the ornaments on the tree .... but so far so good! It was just the bare Christmas tree Cookie drug across the living room! Lol!


----------



## zack

kcomstoc said:


> A lab mix not liking water?!?!?!? unthinkable lol


 Zack is the same, he does not like water and will walk round a puddle. ha ha.


----------



## zack

Abbylynn said:


> It seems that Cookie Crumb thinks everything should come off. LOl!
> 
> I decided that I did not want a live Christmas tree this year. So I got my good artificial one that has been in storage for the last 10 years and put it up in the living room to see how it is going to look. I did not decorate it ... too early. Just wanted to see where I wanted to put it. Had it all fixed nice and pretty and the branches all fluffy.
> 
> I turned my back around to the sink and when I turned back around ... my SD dog in training was dragging my whole 6 foot tall artificial Christmas tree across the living room! Lol!  I had to laugh .......... I have a horrible feeling she is going to think the ornaments are toys. :/
> 
> The little "Cookie Monster" today ..... She earned a new nickname. Lol!


 The first time we put our Christmas tree up Zack cocked his leg and peed up it. haha.


----------



## Abbylynn

zack said:


> The first time we put our Christmas tree up Zack cocked his leg and peed up it. haha.


Lol! I have to chuckle .... Eddee had many issues when I first adopted him from the shelter. Marking was one of them .... well needless to say ... the wooden box I used to keep the tree off of the floor ... he marked it! :/


----------



## Abbylynn

Just logging about Cookie Crumbs first Thanksgiving with me. She was a good girl with the company ... until my one Sister's Fiance invited her up on his lap .... She peed all over him. :/ Seems she likes people a little too much! This SD in training will be staying home for quite a while at this rate! Lol! 

No turkey for my crew yesterday. I tried a new recipe and the turkey was marinated in orange juice, maple syrup, and bourbon .... awesome!

Cookie Crumb this morning ... The "Cookie Pee Monster" ....


----------



## zack

Cookie looks really chilled, love that turkey marinade. Hope you had a good Thanksgiving. lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

zack said:


> Cookie looks really chilled, love that turkey marinade. Hope you had a good Thanksgiving. lol.


Hope you had a good one as well! LOl!


----------



## Abbylynn

Cookie's new Christmas Martingale collar ...


1129132024 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Cookie and Abbylynn playing ....


1129132032e by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Cookie with the ball in her mouth ... showing off! Lol!  Evening is her play time with Abbylynn ... and they get rough!


1129132025 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1129132032a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## zack

Cookie is looking good Abbylynn. Love the photos , they look so good together. lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

zack said:


> Cookie is looking good Abbylynn. Love the photos , they look so good together. lol.


Thank you.  I am making sure Cookie keeps her girly figure ..... not sure when I want to have her spay.


----------



## Abbylynn

I shall always remember Cookie Crumb's first Christmas Season with me .... Might as well post this picture of the Russian Tea Cake Cookie she snatched while I was going to the oven to get the next sheet out ............


1206131421 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Just living up to her name I guess! Lol 

She doesn't appear to be too upset about it! Lol! ....


1206131539 (2) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Just checking to see if all of my replies to my own threads have to go through the mods first. 

Well..... This one is ok! :/


----------



## Abbylynn

I took some Holiday pictures of my Cookie Crumb today .... with her chilling out.  I now have a couple nick names for her ..... "Legs" and "Twiggy" Lol! 

Cookie also has now learned to alert me when the buzzer on the dryer goes off by running down the steps and going into the wash room waiting for me.  Yay! Two things she can now do to help me! The dryer and taking off my socks ..... and also standing up at the kitchen counter to watch me cook. I need to train her to bring me the ingredients ... but at this stage I think she would eat them! Lol!

First ... Eddee has taught Cookie Crumb to watch tv with him .....


1208131226a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Still watching the tv .... You can see little Eddee's legs. 


1208131226 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Being buddies with Leah Lu ....


1208131225a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

They get along very well ... but Cookie just does not understand her size difference and how rough she gets when she plays .... there is a ton of supervising I have to do between them when they are together.


1208131225 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And a few of just Cookie Crumb .... I didn't realize she had an eye booger ... Lol! :

I love this one! .........


1208131224 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Cookie has grown some more ... I bet she is at least 40 pounds now and she is 6 months old.

Thanks for looking and taking interest in my Cookie Crumb SD dog in training.


----------



## ireth0

Wow she looks almost as big as Abbylynn!


----------



## Abbylynn

ireth0 said:


> Wow she looks almost as big as Abbylynn!


Yeah ... Lol! I wonder what kind of a lab mix I got myself! Lol!  That girl is tall! .... maybe she has some Dane in her distant mix ..... but she is so thin I just cannot figure it out! She has that reverse brindle going on ... and is so neat in the sunlight! She is deep chocolate/red brindle/black in the daylight ... and looks super dark chocolate black in the house. :/


1208131223c by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1129132032e by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1129132028a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

She sure has grown since day number one! ....


Resampled_2013-09-25_12-15-50_954 (3) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## kcomstoc

AWES  she is so adorable and whatever mix she is she is TALL, I'm thinking maybe some dane in her past as well


----------



## Abbylynn

This is why I use plastic ornaments on the Christmas Tree. Miss Cookie Crumb grabbed this off of the tree and crunched it up before I could even blink an eye! This is not a ball Miss Cookie Crumb!!! 


1211131043 (2) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


2a9c4ab4-c94f-4a5a-8a13-8b17a325cc16 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Uuuuuuuuugh! ........


1211131043 (2) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thank Dog it is plastic! Lol!

Do I look ashamed? Lol! 


1211131117 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Cookie Crumb's first "Happy Holiday" photo's ... she is impossible to keep still for a camera shot! Lol! 


cb5d9581-3035-4b3a-a81b-fbf17cbe3763 (17) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


dfd1a8db-7d8a-466f-a615-c2fd6cf93da8 (2) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


d5f8e08b-4243-4a53-a313-8e56bd57bfbe by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Cookie Crumbs adventures .... on 12/19/2013

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/248234-cookie-crumb-can-run.html


----------



## zack

Looking at Cookies feet I can see Great DANE. lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

I found a photo this morning on Ohio's lost and Found that I look at every day ... and I can assure you that Cookie Crumb has some Greyhound in her heritage. This Greyhound has the same exact tail as Cookie does. I had wondered why the fur on the underside of her tail lay in a particular jagged pattern .......... Most likely why Cookie is not SD material ... she does love to run like a mad dog! Lol! 

I still love Cookie ... but I want her to have a great life where she can do this running .... something I cannot give her in reality. 

Beautiful dumped dog too ....


----------



## starrysim

Just wondering - did you re-home Cookie?


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> Just wondering - did you re-home Cookie?


Yes .... She went to a rescue in another town. It just so happens one of my Sister's who works for the Government works with a person who is in dog rescue. I am happy that she will be going to the proper home eventually. For what it is worth ... I had to pay $100 for her placement.

Also .... I did not enjoy having to send her away. I just could not chance her injuring one of my other little dogs ... and you cannot crate and rotate a service dog. That is stupid!

I honestly miss her jumping over that gate ........

Also .... I have not answered my other thread because I refuse to argue with people ....... what's done is done .... and for what that is worth ... because I am sure others read this too .... my new puppy is going to be PennHip tested, blood work done ... when I have him neutered. I am neutering early. I have a dog walker already lined up and paid for. I am also now searching for a close obedience school ... and not a pet Smart! 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## CptJack

You're right. There's no sense in arguing with people.

I just don't think you understand that people aren't angry with you. They're profoundly disappointed that the time, energy, and advice they gave you fell on deaf ears. And that, as a respected forum member, you've just made a lot of us profoundly sad. "Done is done?" No. Not really. You put a deposit on a 2 week old puppy, and are choosing to continue to ignore the experienced and good advice that was given to you, and work that went into doing so. That's pretty hurtful. 

Good luck with your new puppy, and I hope that Cookie gets a great life.

And I hope that a basic obedience class, dog walker, and Penn Hipp when he's neutered young are all you need for success. I doubt it, but for the dog's sake I hope so.


----------



## Laurelin

I think people are just disappointed that you asked both times about how to find a good service dog candidate and seemed like you were going to stop and do research and then both times (one within a day and the other within a week) turned around and had a puppy. People are coming at this wanting to help you find the best and many took a lot of time to really try to help you with their service dog experience. I'm sure they feel like that was wasted time.

Anyways, I (and I am sure everyone else) wish you the best and sincerely hope it works out.


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you ......

Edit: Reese has a two year health guarantee ...... that is why I am doing all I can before that is null and void.


----------



## RabbleFox

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you ......
> 
> Edit: Reese has a two year health guarantee ...... that is why I am doing all I can before that is null and void.


I'm glad Cookie went to a good rescue. Curious though... Why neuter early? Is there a benefit to that?

I am glad you've a dog walker lined up. I highly suggest you look into a trainer who has prior SD training experience if possible. Basic obedience is good to start but puppy will need serious training really early.


----------



## Rescued

Nobody is wishing ill will or wanting to argue. Everyone is HOPING this will be successful.

You know when your mom said to you growing up "I'm not angry, I'm just disappointed."

Well that about sums it up. Were all here to help and give advice, but that doesn't stop us from being disappointed in the silly rash decisions that you made :/


----------



## starrysim

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to open a can of worms. I was just wondering what's going on with Cookie, because I've been following her thread but haven't been on much lately to keep up with everything. Glad to hear she went to a good rescue, she's still young and I'm sure she will find a great family through the rescue.


----------



## Jare

Abbylynn said:


> Yes .... She went to a rescue in another town. It just so happens one of my Sister's who works for the Government works with a person who is in dog rescue. I am happy that she will be going to the proper home eventually. For what it is worth ... I had to pay $100 for her placement.
> 
> Also .... I did not enjoy having to send her away. I just could not chance her injuring one of my other little dogs ... and you cannot crate and rotate a service dog. That is stupid!
> 
> I honestly miss her jumping over that gate ........
> 
> Also .... I have not answered my other thread because I refuse to argue with people ....... *what's done is done *.... and for what that is worth ... because I am sure others read this too .... my new puppy is going to be PennHip tested, blood work done ... when I have him neutered. I am neutering early. I have a dog walker already lined up and paid for. I am also now searching for a close obedience school ... and not a pet Smart!
> 
> Thanks for asking.



Yet in the other thread you said something along the lines of the purchase of Reese not being a for sure thing yet. Hm. Sounds like you still have the ability to change your mind and take a route that would ultimately have higher chances of working out for you (and not support a BYB to boot!), yet you're choosing not to anyways. That's where the disappointment for everyone lies.


----------



## Xeph

> I am neutering early.


If you're really going to use this dog as a potential mobility animal, this is a terrible idea.

Good luck as he grows.


----------



## Damon'sMom

I would not neuter early. Good luck with the new pup. Keep us updated.


----------



## DJEtzel

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you ......
> 
> Edit: Reese has a two year health guarantee ...... that is why I am doing all I can before that is null and void.


You know that most tests OFA, CERF, etc. that will let you know if there are problems can't be done UNTIL two years, right? So the guarantee will be null and void and you'll be screwed if there is anything wrong with him. Plus the time wasted. This is why reputable breeders have 26-36 month guarantees most times. So that if something IS wrong, you can have the puppy replaced.


----------



## Abbylynn

starrysim said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to open a can of worms. I was just wondering what's going on with Cookie, because I've been following her thread but haven't been on much lately to keep up with everything. Glad to hear she went to a good rescue, she's still young and I'm sure she will find a great family through the rescue.


You did not open up a can of worms.  

It is perfectly fine. My original thread said "I want a Big "Doodle" .....

So .... I have a big Doodle puppy now ... a blank slate to work with. I would rather have a blank slate than a bunch of issues to "Fix" .....

Scenerio ..... I would rather hire someone inexperienced and train them for the job properly .... than someone experienced and have to break all their bad habits ........

This has always been my motto in business .... always will be . I have had great results. And if a dog has the ability to think like a 4 year old ......... I want a clean slate ... hence a "puppy!" I want to train it my way ...............

I did not want any super shedders ... so I found a F1b .... better coat and less shedding.

I am not asking the grown dog to perform a climb up MT Everest ..... I am only wanting a dog to do some household chores and accompany me on some walks and be able to bark if I should pass out! ... for crying out loud! I am not planning on putting on service dog harnesses and vests and taking him to Walmart. :/

I asked folks to check out some breeders for me ... they did ... they spent a ton of time withg advice and linbks .... It did not go to waste .... It helped tremendously .... and I can still use much of what I have learned ..... So what that I did not go with aGSD or a Lab, or a Golden, or a Standard Poodle ..... They too have health issues and as far as I am concerned .... every dog is a crap shoot. Health testing only can show so much ..... humans are not doG ... they cannot predict the outcome of anything .... but only take a good stab at it .......

So there you have it ..... like me , be disappointed in me .... whatever.

I am also being treated for depression .... which I have not spoken of much .... but all of this does not help it in the least. So if anything .... my puppy may just turn out to be a therapy stay at home .... not a SD at all .............


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I think I just saw a picture of Cookie getting adopted today, did she go to the HS? I was actually half tempted to take her since I'm not too far, if it wasn't DA and just rough play.

While trying to find my pup.. I had a hard time. I have anxiety and didn't like having to call breeders and have them judging my every word. I was very tempted to go on puppy find and get one from a BYB since I was tired of waiting for the only breed I truly wanted. I refused though, and found a reputable breeder with pups already on the ground. I had my girl 7 weeks later. I understand wanting what you want, but if we who know about byb's give in to them, they will never stop. I'm not judging or blaming here, because I understand. Still, I do also hope you reconsider for the sake of not supporting a BYB. There are good Labradoodle breeders out there.


----------



## Abbylynn

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I think I just saw a picture of Cookie getting adopted today, did she go to the HS? I was actually half tempted to take her since I'm not too far, if it wasn't DA and just rough play.
> 
> While trying to find my pup.. I had a hard time. I have anxiety and didn't like having to call breeders and have them judging my every word. I was very tempted to go on puppy find and get one from a BYB since I was tired of waiting for the only breed I truly wanted. I refused though, and found a reputable breeder with pups already on the ground. I had my girl 7 weeks later. I understand wanting what you want, but if we who know about byb's give in to them, they will never stop. I'm not judging or blaming here, because I understand. Still, I do also hope you reconsider for the sake of not supporting a BYB. There are good Labradoodle breeders out there.


You should have pm'ed me before I gave her to a person to place ................ although she was aggressive.

My Dad ... as I have stated before has already paid for the dog and that is that.


----------



## Abbylynn

1213130814 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## kcomstoc

I am really not trying to judge you and I'm not mad at you but I'm just REALLY confused. If you have a progressive illness why get a puppy? you said yourself those 2 years make a big difference. This is what I'm most confused about


----------



## Abbylynn

kcomstoc said:


> I am really not trying to judge you and I'm not mad at you but I'm just REALLY confused. If you have a progressive illness why get a puppy? you said yourself those 2 years make a big difference. This is what I'm most confused about


Those two years could make a difference in my ability to train myself. If I start now ... I can still do it. If I wait ... I may not be able to ......... Hard to explain unless you live one day in my body and see how you struggle for your every breath. Training takes a lot of energy. People with this disability have a very hard time coping with everything on a daily basis. Some people who have a lung function of 25% like I do are on Oxygen and cannot hardly even walk. My dogs are keeping me moving and strong. This is just something I have to do .........

It is too hard to explain .... I wish I knew how. :/ I need to do this for myself. You only live once.


----------



## So Cavalier

"People take different roads seeking fulfillment and happiness. Just because they're not on your road doesn't mean they've gotten lost." - Dalai Lama


----------



## Abbylynn

So Cavalier said:


> "People take different roads seeking fulfillment and happiness. Just because they're not on your road doesn't mean they've gotten lost." - Dalai Lama



I like this! I may just have to write this down and use it somewhere.


----------



## kcomstoc

Abbylynn said:


> Those two years could make a difference in my ability to train myself. If I start now ... I can still do it. If I wait ... I may not be able to ......... Hard to explain unless you live one day in my body and see how you struggle for your every breath. Training takes a lot of energy. People with this disability have a very hard time coping with everything on a daily basis. Some people who have a lung function of 25% like I do are on Oxygen and cannot hardly even walk. My dogs are keeping me moving and strong. This is just something I have to do .........
> 
> It is too hard to explain .... I wish I knew how. :/ I need to do this for myself. You only live once.


 ok, please update on the puppy he is very handsome and I love the name you chose for him. I hope he's everything you want him to be


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Abbylynn said:


> You should have pm'ed me before I gave her to a person to place ................ although she was aggressive.
> 
> My Dad ... as I have stated before has already paid for the dog and that is that.


Well I saw DA and I have a dog, so I didn't think that would be a good idea. When I started reading something on this thread about her playing rough I thought maybe I was mistaken. I also thought you already had a home lined up or something, otherwise I really would have considered it.  Also, I didn't see that part about the paying already, sorry. Good luck with the new pup, hope it works out.


----------



## Xeph

So Cavalier said:


> "People take different roads seeking fulfillment and happiness. Just because they're not on your road doesn't mean they've gotten lost." - Dalai Lama


So I guess we're wasting our time educating about BYB's then. After all, it's just a different path to happiness.


----------



## CptJack

Xeph said:


> So I guess we're wasting our time educating about BYB's then. After all, it's just a different path to happiness.


Yeah, see this is the thing.

Judging someone else on what they do to make them happy - I agree, **** move - *when it doesn't hurt someone else*.

Supporting a BYB because you want what you want when you want it? That's hurting someone else. That's hurting the dog. Throwing away solid advice people have taken time to give you? That's hurting THEM.

Being an established member doesn't make you exempt from all judgement. Being an established member sure does make the disappointment worse, though, when you do something you know better than to do.


----------



## Willowy

Honestly, after thinking about it for awhile (the breeders at least seem on the better end of BYBing so I won't complain much about that), I am a bit concerned about a large Lab mix going to a home with an elderly man and the main caretaker limited in mobility and stamina :/. Labs are SO nippy and jump-y and SO hyper and he's going to be SO huge and is going to need SO much exercise. . .that's my main concern. I can only imagine one or both of you getting knocked down by a 60-pound exuberant puppy and getting hurt, or being covered in bite marks/bruises (strong jaws at that size!). I hope it works out, though. And I hope Cookie ends up in an awesome home!


----------



## So Cavalier

> Supporting a BYB because you want what you want when you want it? That's hurting someone else. That's hurting the dog.


And how do you know this? Have you seen the puppy? Have you met the parents? Do you know if they have genetic defects? Have you seen their temperaments? Have you seen the conditions that they are being raised in? One of the nicest, soundest, most biddable, well trained dogs I have met was a "Doodle." There will always be "BYB", some better than others. 



> Throwing away solid advice people have taken time to give you? That's hurting THEM.


Advice is just that, advice. Whether the person takes it and uses it, depends on them and their situation. If someone is going to be hurt because someone doesn't take their advice, then best not to give it in the first place.


----------



## sassafras

Well hopefully this path will actual lead to happiness instead of wasted time and a dog unsuited to the job it was chosen for.


----------



## misswolfy

After working in a daycare and handling tons of labs and doodles..... I wish you the best of luck. They are VERY high energy stubborn dogs. And they tend to get snippy and grumpy after 5/6 years old. The ones we get in will run for hours and play VERY hard... Once they hit 2-3 they calm down.. but still have energy.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

misswolfy said:


> After working in a daycare and handling tons of labs and doodles..... I wish you the best of luck. They are VERY high energy stubborn dogs. And they tend to get snippy and grumpy after 5/6 years old. The ones we get in will run for hours and play VERY hard... Once they hit 2-3 they calm down.. but still have energy..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So much this. We have several doodles come into daycare, 4 of which are from the same family, in-laws rather. two are younger (one and two years old). The two year old labradoodle literally pulled me to the ground and DRAGGED me on my knees while the other one trampled me. These are not mild dogs, at all. Every single one I've met was insane. The other two who are the younger ones inlaws and they are older. They're not AS crazy, but they are definitely not great daycare dogs. They are snappy, their hips are horrible, their mobility is limited and they aren't even that old. Around 8-9 years old.


----------

